# Eason and Chubb



## Scott G (Feb 26, 2016)

Chubb running sprints on the treadmill:

Twitter video, can't embed. 

And accorsding to a 247Sports writer Eason has gained 15 pounds already:


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

Sure is going to be fun watching them this season! Especially when they throttle Bama!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure is going to be fun watching them this season! Especially when they throttle Bama!



yall aint on the schedule this year; and bama will have no problem giving the gators another beat down in the seccg.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall aint on the schedule this year; and bama will have no problem giving the gators another beat down in the seccg.



The Dome is where I have them on the schedule! GO DAWGS 2016!!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 26, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> yall aint on the schedule this year; and bama will have no problem giving the gators another beat down in the seccg.



And we'll snatch their hearts out for you the week before, again.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 26, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Dome is where I have them on the schedule! GO DAWGS 2016!!



Who's schedule?


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 26, 2016)

I hate it he went down at the beginning of the game I wanted Georgia with no excuses, I believe either way the outcome would have been the same. He would just have over 100 yards rushing in the game. Anyhow hope he's healthy for the Georgia game this year.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Chubb running sprints on the treadmill:
> 
> Twitter video, can't embed.



Go Nick! Work it!

Hope he's back by the 3rd or 4th game.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 26, 2016)

Im sure they'll both play a major role in UGA's SEC East 2nd place finish...


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 26, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Im sure they'll both play a major role in UGA's SEC East 2nd place finish...



3rd after the gators and mizzou.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 26, 2016)

alphachief said:


> Im sure they'll both play a major role in UGA's SEC East 2nd place finish...



At least we'll beat Tech..


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 26, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I hate it he went down at the beginning of the game I wanted Georgia with no excuses, I believe either way the outcome would have been the same. He would just have over 100 yards rushing in the game. Anyhow hope he's healthy for the Georgia game this year.



I'm sure if he has any goal on which game he doesn't want to miss is that game.


----------



## Scott G (Feb 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Go Nick! Work it!
> 
> Hope he's back by the 3rd or 4th game.



I think he starts against the Tarheels. He has another 5-1/2 months of time to put in work. He's doing full speed runs on the treadmill already. Knowing a few guys who are friends with his high school coaches, even in HS he worked like he was still trying to make the team. I have 0 doubts the first play of 2016 is Chubb up the middle.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> I think he starts against the Tarheels. He has another 5-1/2 months of time to put in work. He's doing full speed runs on the treadmill already. Knowing a few guys who are friends with his high school coaches, even in HS he worked like he was still trying to make the team. I have 0 doubts the first play of 2016 is Chubb up the middle.



I just don't want them to take a chance on him until he is at least 95%. Don't want him to get hurt again.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 27, 2016)

So yall are down to relying on an Unproven HC,  former pass happy UT OC, a true Freshmen QB and RB who will never be the same? 
I love it

How many top ranked QBs excel at the next level?


----------



## antharper (Feb 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So yall are down to relying on an Unproven HC,  former pass happy UT OC, a true Freshmen QB and RB who will never be the same?
> I love it
> 
> How many top ranked QBs excel at the next level?



I think most of us DAWG fans feel better about where we at than y'all , good luck , and go DAWGS


----------



## thc_clubPres (Feb 27, 2016)

like to see Kirby put the pads back on. n #16


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So yall are down to relying on an Unproven HC,  former pass happy UT OC, a true Freshmen QB and RB who will never be the same?
> I love it
> 
> How many top ranked QBs excel at the next level?



Has Butch let any of the gang banger rapist team members beat up any other players this week?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So yall are down to relying on an Unproven HC,  former pass happy UT OC, a true Freshmen QB and RB who will never be the same?
> I love it
> 
> How many top ranked QBs excel at the next level?





antharper said:


> I think most of us DAWG fans feel better about where we at than y'all , good luck , and go DAWGS



x2 on that


----------



## Scott G (Feb 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So yall are down to relying on an Unproven HC,  former pass happy UT OC, a true Freshmen QB and RB who will never be the same?
> I love it
> 
> How many top ranked QBs excel at the next level?



Might wanna pick up a hose and help put out that dumpster fire in Knoxville before tossing stones.

But hey, I'm sure no one at TN would have welcomed Eason with open arms right? Derp.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 27, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So yall are down to relying on an Unproven HC,  former pass happy UT OC, a true Freshmen QB and RB who will never be the same?
> I love it
> 
> How many top ranked QBs excel at the next level?


They said gurley would never be the same either.How is that going?


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 27, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Might wanna pick up a hose and help put out that dumpster fire in Knoxville before tossing stones.
> 
> But hey, I'm sure no one at TN would have welcomed Eason with open arms right? Derp.



Two words... Face paint.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 27, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sure is going to be fun watching them this season! Especially when they throttle Bama!



Lol. 

The bull puppies only play bama once every 5 years unless they make the SECCG. Which means they play them once every 5 years


----------



## Scott G (Feb 27, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> They said gurley would never be the same either.How is that going?


Check


brownceluse said:


> Two words... Face paint.


Mate


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Feb 28, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Has Butch let any of the gang banger rapist team members beat up any other players this week?



Haha, sorry we made yall feel rapped


----------



## brownceluse (Feb 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Haha, sorry we made yall feel rapped



I think Butch is about to get rapped


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 28, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> At least we'll beat Tech..



Ouch!!!! Cut to the bone


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 28, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So yall are down to relying on an Unproven HC,  former pass happy UT OC, a true Freshmen QB and RB who will never be the same?
> I love it
> 
> How many top ranked QBs excel at the next level?



What is the percentage of sux in vol land. ... Yep, still 100%!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 28, 2016)

UT got an unproven coach too. Unless you consider blowing bout every game you ever been ahead in proven.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 29, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> UT got an unproven coach too. Unless you consider blowing bout every game you ever been ahead in proven.



More bricks!


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 29, 2016)

elfiii said:


> More bricks!



elfiiiii is a vol hating thugmaster.


----------



## elfiii (Feb 29, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> elfiiiii is a vol hating thugmaster.



More bricks and hurry! I really mean it this time!


----------

